# "Costumes" for cats! Too funny!!



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have cats(5) and that is so cool. I would probably do it If it didn't harm them


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've seen those before. Most of them are photoshopped.

Still, freaking hilarious. 

I had new a guy in art school that had a white dog that he dyed with green koolaid (you can use jello too). Looked hilarious, and it didn't hurt the dog since it was a food product.


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

*Photoshop?*

Really? Aw... That's disappointing to hear. Are you sure they're not real? I looked around a little and they seem genuine to me...

Go over to Amazon to check out these 2 books for more of these pix. Here are the links to save time:

Amazon.com: Why Paint Cats: The Ethics of Feline Aesthetics: Books: Burton Silver,Heather Busch

Amazon.com: Famous Painted Cats: Books: Burton Silver,Heather Busch


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

OK...I for one would not try and paint a cat...even Kevlar wouldn't be protection enough.

(can you imagine the fight they would put up???)


----------

